# Karajan photos in Salzburg



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

On Thursday a new Leica gallery opened in Salzburg (only one of seven world wide, I believe) with 50 large format black and white photos of Herbert von Karajan from 1957. Among those featured in the pictures with him is Elizabeth Schwarzkopf. Wish I was there to see these.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes I wish I was there too.

It would be good to see photos of two classical greats, and in the lovely Salzburg too

Oh well, just close my eyes and imagine.


Margaret


----------

